# Cannot boot the system



## srikanth10 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi 

I installed FreeBSD 6.3 and I did created libmap.conf file 
with the below mentioned entry

libc.so.6 pluginwrapper.so

After rebooting the system I couldnt login to the system. 

Trying to mount root filesystem /dev/ar0s1a

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "pluginwrapper.so" not found, required by

Please help me how do I fix this issue. I just want to delete the file "libmap.conf" and reboot but system doesnt let me do it.

-Sri


----------



## trev (Feb 20, 2009)

Boot from the CDROM/DVD drive and fix your conf file.


----------

